# Gourmet Coffees and Teas:  Do You Drink Them?



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2017)

I used to purchase regular coffee and tea.  I now buy the gourmet brands and flavors.  Right now I am drinking Chocolate Raspberry by Arbuckles.  I also got some Roasted Pecan blend.  Last time I got some Blueberry Cinnamon coffee. I will try each type once to see if I like it.  I was lucky enough to get the latest ones on sale, that's why I got 2 bags..lol:sentimental:  In the past I have had French Vanilla and Hazelnut but had them so many times I got tired of them.  It may be a few more years before I drink them again.   

I like green teas, chamomile and chamomile blends,  herbal blends, Earl Grey, Detox, Chai, Ginseng blends of teas.  I'm sure there are more out there I like but can't recall right now. 

So, what kinds of gourmet coffee and teas do you like?  I know there are those of you who are going to say you don't like them or you drink regular coffee and teas so I'll say "Good for you!"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 27, 2017)

I like regular coffee in the morning, I have no idea why. Lunch I have ice tea. I love the raspberry flavored tea.Once in awhile I like hot Earl Grey. Mid afternoon and evening I like the flavored coffees, but drink decaf. Like you, Ruthanne I get tired of the flavors before I use them up so I like the International Delight coffee creamers. So many to choose from. I buy them on sale and even though the label says don't freeze, I divide them up in small containers and they freeze extremely well. I think the company put that on the label so you buy more. They even have some sugar free flavors..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2017)

I stopped buying the canned coffees from the supermarket years ago, they don't smell or taste very good to me anymore now that I've gotten used to 'gourmet'.  I don't know if it's really considered gourmet coffee, but I buy whole beans at the Sprouts Natural Food Markets and grind them in the store.  I don't like the flavored coffees at all, but I've tried a lot of different regular flavors they have there. 

 Our favorites are Kona Blend and Jamaican Blue Mountain, I usually buy a pound of each and when making our morning pot of coffee I sometimes mix and match.  They haven't had pure 100% Kona in the stores by me for years, but I'm about to buy some online, it's been so long since I had it.  If anyone drinks pure Kona, do you have a favorite brand?

The coffee I usually buy is $9.99 lb. and $6.99 when on sale, I try to buy when it's at sale price.  Teas, I like the Celestial Seasonings tea like Raspberry and Black Cherry Berry.  Also like the Twining's teas like Earl Grey, English Breakfast and Irish Breakfast.  I drink all my tea (usually just in winter time) with raw unfiltered honey.  All my coffee just with powdered creamer.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 27, 2017)

Seabreeze, I LOVE the Sprouts market.  I don't drink coffee, though.  I drink green tea -- nothing fancy, just plain green tea.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 27, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I stopped buying the canned coffees from the supermarket years ago, they don't smell or taste very good to me anymore now that I've gotten used to 'gourmet'.  I don't know if it's really considered gourmet coffee, but I buy whole beans at the Sprouts Natural Food Markets and grind them in the store.  I don't like the flavored coffees at all, but I've tried a lot of different regular flavors they have there.
> 
> Our favorites are Kona Blend and Jamaican Blue Mountain, I usually buy a pound of each and when making our morning pot of coffee I sometimes mix and match.  They haven't had pure 100% Kona in the stores by me for years, but I'm about to buy some online, it's been so long since I had it.  If anyone drinks pure Kona, do you have a favorite brand?
> 
> The coffee I usually buy is $9.99 lb. and $6.99 when on sale, I try to buy when it's at sale price.  Teas, I like the Celestial Seasonings tea like Raspberry and Black Cherry Berry.  Also like the Twining's teas like Earl Grey, English Breakfast and Irish Breakfast.  I drink all my tea (usually just in winter time) with raw unfiltered honey.  All my coffee just with powdered creamer.



Seabreeze - I live on the Big Island.  Kona is one of the regions here on the Island.  One of my favorites is from the Ka'u region (which is where I live).  Here's a link to a local grower - I go to their little retail shop once a month or so.  It isn't cheap - Usually about $40 or so per pound.  The also sell a "Hilo Rainbow Falls" bean that is really good.  

https://kaucoffeemill.com/

edit:  "Kona blends" usually have 10% or less of Kona beans in them....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Seabreeze - I live on the Big Island.  Kona is one of the regions here on the Island.  One of my favorites is from the Ka'u region (which is where I live).  Here's a link to a local grower - I go to their little retail shop once a month or so.  It isn't cheap - Usually about $40 or so per pound.  The also sell a "Hilo Rainbow Falls" bean that is really good.
> 
> https://kaucoffeemill.com/
> 
> edit:  "Kona blends" usually have 10% or less of Kona beans in them....



Thank you kind sir, was hoping you'd respond since you live on the Big Isle, much appreciated! :sunglass:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 27, 2017)

Starbucks Breakfast Blend with some half and half for me.   Non of the flavored coffee, yuck.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2017)

I used the term "Gourmet" even though it is a subjective term.  I meant it to be coffee different than Maxwell House or Folgers or the regular popular brands.:love_heart:


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 27, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I used the term "Gourmet" even though it is a subjective term.  I meant it to be coffee different than Maxwell House or Folgers or the regular popular brands.:love_heart:



It's all good.  One of my favorite childhood memories is going to the A&P grocery store with my mother and the aroma from the coffee bean grinder that was in the coffee section.  Eight O'clock was the "house brand" as I recall.  Smelled sooooo good


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 28, 2017)

Normally I drink Chock full o' Nuts, Maxwell House, Cafe Bustelo or Cafe Caribe  coffee. It depends on what is on sale or what I have a coupon for.  Sometimes I mix a couple of brands together when the can is getting low and it becomes _The House Blend, _LOL!

For tea I like Red Rose, Tetley British Blend or Taylors of Harrogate, Yorkshire Tea.

The only flavored tea I enjoy is Bigelow's Constant Comment, hot or iced.

*




*


----------



## nvtribefan (Feb 28, 2017)

We buy fair trade coffee beans from Costco or Winco and drink it black.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2017)

I put vanilla soymilk in my coffee and tea.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 3, 2017)

And if you're in the mood for something different, here's a roaster in Alaska that has good stuff.  They have a variety of different blends.  When we had a coffee shop in Florida, we sold these beans.  Folks loved them, and the packaging is very creative.  What's not to like about a blend called "3 Peckered Billy Goat".  (Can I say that on here???)  

http://www.ravensbrew.com/


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 4, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> And if you're in the mood for something different, here's a roaster in Alaska that has good stuff.  They have a variety of different blends.  When we had a coffee shop in Florida, we sold these beans.  Folks loved them, and the packaging is very creative.  What's not to like about a blend called "3 Peckered Billy Goat".  (Can I say that on here???)
> 
> http://www.ravensbrew.com/


Thanks for the link.


----------

